# (H) Die Schwarze Rose sucht / Der Mithrilorden



## Zange (20. April 2009)

_Ein Untoter in schwerer Plattenrüstung, das Schwert am Boden schleifend, läuft daher, blickt forschend auf das schwarze Brett, reißt ein paar uninteressante Briefe in Murlocsprache weg und zerknüllt sie um Platz für seinen Brief zu schaffen, fixiert diesen zu gleich mit einem heftigen Dolchstoß ins Brett&#8230;_ 

"GESUCHT! 

Wir suchen Heilkundige, Brecher und diverse Schlächter zum Aufrüsten unserer eigenen Reihen!" 

Der Untote befestigt noch einige schwarze Rosen an seinem Brief, welche jeweils mit einer Wegbeschreibung in die Gildenhalle versehen sind, und zieht weiter in die Taverne um die Ecke.. 


ooc: 
__ 
Die aktuelle Suche beläuft sich insbesondere auf 

1-2 Schurken 
1-2 Katzen-Druiden 
1 Todesritter [offensiv, Frost oder Unheilig] 
1 Gleichgewichtsdruide 
1 Jäger 
1 Wiederherstellungsschamane 


..was aber nicht bedeutet, dass andere Klassen kategorisch abgelehnt werden. 
__ 


Die schwarze Rose existiert nun seit Ende 2006 auf dem Mithrilorden und die Ziele sind seit je her klar PvE-orientiert. 

Damals, zu Burning Crusade-Zeiten, hatten wir mit folgenden Erfolgen abgeschlossen und zogen gen Norden: 
Karazhan, Zul Aman (timed4), Festung der Stürme, Schlangenschrein, Berg Hyjal: Komplett gesäubert. 
Der schwarze Tempel: 8/9 (jeweils pre 30%-nerf-patch). 

Aktuell lassen sich unsere Erfolge wie folgt festhalten.. 

T7-Content (10/25): komplett erledigt [im 10er inkl. dem Ruhm des Schlachtzüglers] 
T8-Content (10/25): komplett erledigt [im 10er inkl. dem Ruhm des Schlachtzüglers] 
T9-Content (10/25 normal): komplett erledigt 
T9-Content (10 | heroisch): 5/5 [inkl. 50 verbleibenden Versuchen "Ein Tribut an den Wahnsinn"] 
T9-Content (25 | heroisch): 3/5 
T10-Content (10 | normal): 12/12 
T10-Content (10 | heroisch): 11/12 [inkl. dem Ruhm des Schlachtzüglers] 
T10-Content (25 | normal): 12/12 
T10-Content (25 | heroisch): 3/12 

Wir pflegen in unseren Gilden-, Gruppen- und Schlachtzugskanälen einen angemessenen Umgangston. Die öffentlichen Channels verunstalten wir nicht mit nervtötendem Spam und verhalten uns jeder Zeit rollenspielkonform. 
Die Fähigkeit sich zu artikulieren ist oberstes Kriterium für eine Aufnahme; LFM DD ZH HERO Blabla-Geschwätz gibt es bei uns nicht und wird auch nicht geduldet, ebenso wenig wie der Missbrauch irgendwelcher öffentlicher Channels für Angelegenheiten, die dort nicht auszudiskutieren sind. 

&#8222;Wir&#8220; sind größtenteils zwischen 18 und 40 Jahren alt &#8211; Ausnahmen soll es geben &#8211; und versuchen stets im Sinne der Gemeinschaft zu handeln, eine Ich-Denkweise bringt &#8222;uns&#8220; nicht weiter. Sei es hier mal ein passen für jemanden, dessen Slot des Charakters wesentlich schlechter belegt ist als der eigene oder einfach mal zurückstecken, wenn Fall x eintritt. 

Wir führen eine Gildenbank, sind im Besitz einer Internetseite inkl. Forum ,welches unter www.Schwarze-Rose-WoW.de zu erreichen ist und haben ebenfalls einen TS3-Server. 

Bei ernsthaftem Interesse eines Beitritts solltet Ihr dafür Sorge tragen folgende Punkte zu erfüllen: 
- Rollspielkonformität / Sprachgewandheit 
- Integration auf menschlicher Basis 
- Kritikverträglichkeit 
- Klassenverständnis 
- Teamspeak 3 inkl. funktionierendem Headset 

(Wobei die beiden zuletzt genannten Punkte eher bei zusätzlichem Raidinteresse von Wichtigkeit sind.) 


Sollten wir es geschafft haben Euer Interesse zu wecken, freuen wir uns auf Eure Bewerbung im oben genannten Forum, bitte lasst uns dort einen nicht all zu wortkargen Brief (ein paar super Beispiele sind öffentlich einsehbar). 

Wyzlow (Vandyr) 
Schwarze Rose


----------



## Zange (22. April 2009)

..und hoch damit ...


----------



## Zange (4. Juni 2009)

*Hoch damit*

(neuer Stand Spielersuche)


----------



## Zange (25. Juni 2009)

Auf gehts, ab gehts ..


----------



## Zange (9. Juli 2009)

Ab mit Dir!


----------



## Zange (6. Oktober 2009)

Aktualisiert! Und weg..


----------



## Zange (23. November 2009)

/Aktualisiert!


----------



## Zange (16. Juli 2010)

/aktualisiert


----------

